# Transparenz beim Abspeichern eines eps-Formats im Illustrator



## carolina (12. April 2005)

Hallo

Ich möchte ein Logo mit weissem Hintergrund als eps speichern.
Aber ich kriege die Transparenz nicht weg.
Kann mir jemand Hilfestellung leisten?
Besten Dank


----------



## mirscho (13. April 2005)

Moin Caro!

Ich versteh nicht ganz. Kannst du das ganze evtl. schicken?

Ich weis nur um zwei Punkte: Wenn du als .eps abspeicherst, so ist da eine Auswahl.

Du kannst dann auswählen, ob es transparent oder deckend sein soll. Ich verwende Version 10. Schon seit Jahren und die reicht mir auch völlig. Neue version kommt erst wieder, wenn ich Schüler bin. *HÖ*  Dauert ja net mehr lang. na egal....

Wie gesagt, wenn möglich ein Beispiel schicken.

Grüße, mirscho...


----------



## carolina (13. April 2005)

Hallo Mirscho

Ich konnte das Problem schon alleine lösen, da sich ein ganz banaler Fehler eingeschlichen hat. Ich hatte keine Fläche dahinter gezogen. Panik für nichts und umsonst. Danke für deine Hilfe.

Gruss Caro


----------

